# Benny The Jet Urquidez's System.



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2002)

I learned in the latest issue of Black Belt that Benny "The Jet" Urquidez has his own system:



> "The Jet" is the founder of UKIDOKAN KARATE which is recognized as a true Modern Martial Art Discipline by the Okinawan Masters of Japan. "UKIDOKAN" translated means "A Way of Life", internal training, based on how you deal with emotions under pressure. Through "proven theory" he discards the inferior techniques and applies only what works to The UKIDOKAN System. The North Hollywood based "Jets Gym" is the top kickboxing gym in California.



From another site:



> Benny explains his eclectic system like this, "My rushes are Shotokan, my head and hands are Boxing, my side step is White Crane Kung-fu, my kicks are Tae Kwon Do, my power kicking is Muay Thai with elbows and knees, my grappling is aikido, Judo and Jujitsu. Thanks to the grappling master Gene LeBell I've included pro-wrestling techniques as well."
> ...
> The Philosophy of the Ukidokan system: 1. Never change what works 2. Grasp whatever you can, be open minded about everything. 3. Learn what you want to learn, but never close your mind to something different. 4. Knowing yourself helps to know others. 5. Set goals, but never limits. 6. To be one hundred percent in physical shape, you must first be in one hundred percent mental shape. 7. Respect your judgment, remember you cannot fool yourself. 8. Take defeat as a process of learning. 9. Never downgrade yourself by thinking negatively. 10. If you lose, figure out why you lost and find the techniques that will help you next time. 11. In and out of the ring, the secret of a martial artist is to control his anger.


----------



## islandtime (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I learned in the latest issue of Black Belt that Benny "The Jet" Urquidez has his own system:
> 
> *


.......................................................................
Most of ya'll aren't old enough to remember but "The Jet" comes from a very large family of boxers and martial artists. From  what I remember the whole family were badasses.

I think I saw him on an uncredited guest appearance on "Alias" TV show last week. It sure looked like him holding the heavy bag while Sydney( major hottie) worked on it. Anyone else notice this?  He has pretty distinctive features from the side

Gene GAbel:asian:


----------



## Carbon (Apr 28, 2002)

Yes I just got my black belt magazie and was reading about his system and how he tried to impliment everything he thought that works into it.

I am not sure if it does work, they were showing moves and such in there from his system but I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## Monkey King (Apr 28, 2002)

I actually saw him in the 70's at afull contact competition and was amazed at his style and power. He was an awesome fighter. I'll never forget how he was fighting a guy bigger than him and with more reach. The guy was backing him into the corner. And instead of covering and trying to evade, he jumps and executes a spinning back kick, from the corner of the ring and knocks the guy out. It was amazing.


----------



## Venos-KSW (Apr 29, 2002)

The first time I saw  Benny was in "Grosse Pointe Blank." His fight scene with John Cusack (who coincidentally is my favorite actor) was one of the larger inspirations to take up martial arts.

Now I just wanna see some older videos of him doing competition.


----------



## bscastro (Apr 29, 2002)

Benny the Jet was also in a Jackie Chan movie too I think. I don't remember which one, but there's a scene where he beats up Jackie. Of course, Jackie finds a way to win, but you could tell Benny the jet was the man.

Bryan


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 29, 2002)

Does anyone know if he still runs that gym?


----------



## islandtime (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Benny the Jet was also in a Jackie Chan movie too I think. I don't remember which one, but there's a scene where he beats up Jackie. Of course, Jackie finds a way to win, but you could tell Benny the jet was the man.
> 
> Bryan *


.........................................................................
Check out www.imdb.com  They have "The Jets" movies and stunt parts.

Gene Gabel


----------



## nathan_sau (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *Does anyone know if he still runs that gym? *



As far as i remeber benny and john cusack invested in a jim together and now run that as partners..:asian:


----------



## vincefuess (May 26, 2002)

Benny Urquidez was one of my idols in martial arts- along with Joe Lewis, Chuck Norris, Demetrius Havanas,  Bill Wallace, Pat Burleson, James Lew, Mas Oyama, and Bong Soo Han.  I followed the careers of these guys like a puppy looking for a good behind-the-ear scratch.

Almost every one of these guys has their "own" martial arts style they teach and promote, and all are good.  *BUT* you have to undestand that they have discarded the stuff that did not work for THEM, and kept the stuff that did work for THEM.  They tend to speak in absolutes when describing their philosophies and styles, or are PERCEIVED as such.

Many, many, many great fighters come out of all of these guys schools- though Benny's seems to turn out a higher number of high scoring ring fighters, and I have seen some demos performed by his students that were extremely credible and effective street defense skills.  

I am always skeptical about someone with the skill of Benny Urquidez or Bill Wallace teaching what they call an "effective art for everyone"- because these guys skills are WAY ABOVE the norm.  Bill Wallace only had one good leg, and used only three kicks to make his reputation as "Superfoot"- THAT IS SKILL, way beyond what I and most people are capable of.  But Benny seems to have developed a very good all-around system, from what I have seen.


----------



## theneuhauser (May 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Benny the Jet was also in a Jackie Chan movie too I think. I don't remember which one, but there's a scene where he beats up Jackie. Of course, Jackie finds a way to win, but you could tell Benny the jet was the man.
> 
> Bryan *



the movie is udually called "meals on wheels" and benny rocks the house


----------



## theneuhauser (May 26, 2002)

or actually, "wheels on meals"? no idea how they thought that one up.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *I am always skeptical about someone with the skill of Benny Urquidez or Bill Wallace teaching what they call an "effective art for everyone"- because these guys skills are WAY ABOVE the norm. *



Yes--one must always look to see how their _students_ perform.


----------



## donald (May 29, 2002)

If you took the approach alluded to in Vincefuss post, and I think we all should. Would'nt we want to observe the student of say an oh I don't know maybe an Ed Parker. Is'nt that the way it should always be? I 've read numerous accounts of "kenpoist". Who say they don't execute a certain technique Mr.Parker's way. Be cause it would'nt work for a smaller person. He could do it that way because of his size, and SKILL. Zo technically we should'nt base our conclusions of a system. On how someone else MAKES it work, but on OUR execution. Can I get a witness?!!!

   :shrug:


----------



## sweeper (May 29, 2002)

I think that's part of why you see all the systems of all these great fighters. They are optimising a martial art for them selves.

I think everyone who practices fighting long enough does something simular. I have yet to see two experienced fighters of any martial art that fight exactly the same, everyone prefers difrent aspects of combat.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *Does anyone know if he still runs that gym? *



It burned down sometime back?!?


----------



## jonaLee (May 21, 2008)

Venos-KSW said:


> The first time I saw Benny was in "Grosse Pointe Blank." His fight scene with John Cusack (who coincidentally is my favorite actor) was one of the larger inspirations to take up martial arts.
> 
> Now I just wanna see some older videos of him doing competition.



You can see some of the Jet's fight clips here: http://www.bennyurquidez.com/tipsandvideos.aspx

They are selling full fight DVDs there too.  

http://www.bennyurquidez.com/


----------



## frankwasthere (Dec 23, 2008)

the Jet center closed an account of  the earthquake and the jets gym had to close its doors...

the location is going to become a new high end lofts/storefronts....

tons of students had to relocate to other Gyms....

his latest student is a boxer / kickboxer / mma fighter that will soon be doing the spinning back kick to finish the fight knock out....

my best regards to being a grandfather and the jet urquidez name live longer   god bless your Grandson


----------

